
Widely-advertised VPN provider, NordVPN, deploys dubious cryptography - CiPHPerCoder
https://twitter.com/CiPHPerCoder/status/1044625129278443522
======
Arcadcomp
Well, you mentioned that the flawed code is from a really old version of
NordVPN. Judging from your tweets it seems that it is fixed.

